# NF's "Best Bad Sequel" Match #1: Austin Powers in Goldmember vs. Men in Black II



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

*The Rules – Voting*

•	Everyone is free to place a vote for the film that they think is the superior of the two (for whatever reason), and the first picture to receive 10 votes will proceed to the next round of voting, and so on and so forth until a winner is crowned.

•	Obviously you’re free to complain, but don’t have a straight up fit if your film of choice gets eliminated.

•	While not mandatory, it’s somewhat recommended that you give some kind of reasoning behind your vote rather than simply placing it in the poll and bouncing; there’s opportunity for some fun and interesting conversations here.

•	If a situation arises where sufficient time has passed without a film reaching 10 votes, the winner will be the film with the most. If time expires with a tie, the winner will be decided by another means.

•	and have fun​


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2015)

Am I voting for the better film or the worse film?

Men in Black II is worse.

Austin Powers continued the ridiculousness of an already ridiculous franchise.

MIB2 dumbed down the francise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Austin Powers because Beyonce was fine as fuck in that film. It was also funnier; though the story was trash.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry, I edited the rules.

You're voting for the better film. Whichever one you like more, regardless of your reason.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Prime Beyonce


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Sorry, I edited the rules.
> 
> You're voting for the better film. Whichever one you like more, regardless of your reason.



Well...I voted wrong...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah, sorry about that; my bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

This game would've been a lot easier to understand if it was just called "Most underrated sequel" contest.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, I didn't think the title was that hard to understand when I came up with it. 






Plus, I like the alliteration in mine more.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 29, 2015)

Ay Austin 
I actually liked the third film of Men in Black better than the second


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Voting for Lara Flynn Boyle.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

MIB 2 easily  

Rosario Dawson what you talmbout


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Rosario Dawson  over Prime Beyonce?


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Vault said:


> MIB 2 easily
> 
> Rosario Dawson what you talmbout



I think it's because MiB II's stupidity was worse than Goldmember's basic as fuck storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Always nice to have Vault in your corner.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 29, 2015)

Goldmember was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Goldmember was p turrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

votings closed, 10 votes might have been too small.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Fat Bastard


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> votings closed, 10 votes might have been too small.



Are you sure? I thought the first to 10 literal votes in their section of the poll wins?


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Always nice to have Vault in your corner.



Likewise man, likewise


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

What Detective said.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia setting up an epic London Bridge level flip flop on Vaulto


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Are you sure? I thought the first to 10 literal votes in their section of the poll wins?



Yeeah

My bad on that one, still kinda small.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

I didn't anticipate much participation.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia setting up an epic London Bridge level flip flop on Vaulto


Heartless move by Ennoea.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

As usual, we are carrying Stunna on all our collective backs literally?


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Heartless move by Ennoea.



It truly was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VhQhZyNKqhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

One thing which this tournament will do is set in stone people with truly basic tier taste in film. Suffice to say I shan't trust any of those guys with film ever again


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Vault.  Is Dark World involved in this competition?


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Stunna said best bad sequel, not kill it with dark matter bad sequel


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Goldmember was fantastic, don't know why it is here tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Because it got bad critical reviews.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Critics can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't like any of the six films in competition right now.  I would probably choose Transporter 3 as the best out of these 6.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Taking into account Kaiba's accidental vote for MiB which was intended for Goldmember, *Austin Powers wins*


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Vault.  Is Dark World involved in this competition?



Wait how did that film not make it here. So bad


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

The Dark World is in the tourney.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

This tournament is gonna end up pissing me off isn't it


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

that's the plan


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Thor 2??? I told Stunna about it. I expect to see it somewhere.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

That film  the only memorable part of it was when Mjolnir got teleported to earth while Thor was in another galaxy. Mjolnir just blasted off world without a moments hesitation seeking its master and when he was back on earth it was almost near the sun when it decided on a U-turn


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

How about Jane going to a fucking alien planet and not suffering to breathe?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Ant Man movies are better than Thor movies.  What the hell happened?


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Irrelevant  I'm talking about highlights not the other 1527265443443 bullshit that's wrong with that garbage


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia we need a reboot dude you know how much I hate reboots but this one must be done


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah.  Hopefully they would wise up and cut the abysmal Jane Foster out of the movie.  They probably want to make her female Thor at some point though.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

So in Ragnarok she is diagnosed with cancer then after Infinity war its fem Thor  

Marvel not giving Thor his full godhood was a mistake, im sure they are now ruing


----------



## James Bond (Jul 30, 2015)

Beyonce and Michael Caine > Johnny Knoxvile and Lara Flynn Boyle (Rosario Dawson > Beyonce though).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ant Man movies are better than Thor movies.  What the hell happened?


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2015)

^ Every single time



Keeping the voting open for such a short time is bad.
Would have voted Goldmember as the better film. The only good thing i remember from MIB2 is Lara Flynn Boyles body.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

I just realized...



> Everyone is free to place a vote for the film that they think is the superior of the two (for whatever reason), *and the first picture to receive 10 votes will proceed to the next round of voting,* and so on and so forth until a winner is crowned.



This is an odd rule stunna.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2015)

I think it's best cos it keeps things moving quickly.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah, we've got 50 movies to get through, and no one wants to dedicate a bunch of time to debating which shit movie is better. Not really seeing what's wrong with the voting system.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

It's basically a first come first serve type of situation. But you have a point about arguing which shit movie is better.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, yes, but how else would it be done? Can't really help that aspect of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

Count the votes after the poll closes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

I could, but that'd take a lot of time. If we took 3 days for each match, this would take a long time, and the outcome of this thing is so ultimately inconsequential that 100% accuracy isn't really essential. Furthermore, the victors so far have won with little competition. Maybe if/when there's closer match-ups, alterations will be considered.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

Completed match threads will be locked; take any further complaints/recommendations/debates about the matches to the discussion thread.

:byakuya


----------

